# Where to get 110 mesh?



## afan06 (May 22, 2008)

Where can you buy just the mesh at, I've looked ever where? I can make the frames myself, so it doesn't make since to spend the extra money. Thanks


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

Here you go:

Screen printing mesh, silk screen mesh, silk mesh, screen mesh, screen print mesh, mesh for screen printing


----------



## ScreenPrintMan (Jun 1, 2008)

Yes you can build the frames and get the mesh but can you TENSION the mesh properly. A poorly tensioned screen is a registration nightmare waiting to eat you! Do one of yours and then purchase a pro screen wood or aluminum from a major supplier. Compare yours and theirs....I'll bet THEY win!

NeO


----------



## afan06 (May 22, 2008)

I found a guy that is going to sell me his 20x30 frames for $2 each. So I cant pass it up. I not to worried about registration I only plan on doing single colors.


----------



## kbdmarketing (Mar 28, 2008)

I've got inexpensive mesh at KBD Marketing - home of e-mesh, e-inks, and e-frames


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

Every screen printing supplier in every state, county or country sells mesh.

Where do you live? It is crazy to suggest a mesh distributor in England if you live in Australia.


----------



## dmtsf (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi, I just found your posts looking for mesh supplier.
I'm the mesh seller from the factory in Asia!!!
I'm also the ebay seller with 300+ positive feebacks. We supply full range of counts mesh (different widths available) to USA/Canada/UK.

If you are after mesh. You can contact us (ebay: dmyunsong) or drop message to me here.
Competitive price (factory direct price) and Quality garantteed (Swiss loom) and 

Sample availalbe upon request.

Shipping takes 10-14days to worldwide.


----------



## Tmurr11 (Jun 18, 2010)

Sounds like a deal


----------



## foot print (Jun 2, 2010)

if anyone is in san diego and needs screens re-meshed or need new screens i can give you the # to the guy alot of screen shops use..."great quality"...


----------



## emictool (Jul 1, 2010)

afan06 said:


> Where can you buy just the mesh at, I've looked ever where? I can make the frames myself, so it doesn't make since to spend the extra money. Thanks


 
Hi, we can help you with it, please feel free to contact us anytime.


----------

